# Dakota's Hand Tied Flies



## beachtiger (Nov 23, 2011)

I have started a buisness called "Dakota's Hand Tied Flies". i was just seeing if anyone would like to purchase some. They are four dollars and come in three different types. "The Sparkiling Fly","The Golden Fly", and "Killer Clouser".
Dakota


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

:whistling:


----------

